
Print.css — only display what's needed - creativityhurts
http://printstylesheet.com/
======
p4bl0
I was expecting a print stylesheet which hides header, footer, img, nav, menu
and object html tags among other. Which reduces margins and paddings, and set
the font-size of the text and h{1,6} to something reasonable. Also makes text
black on white if it's not already the case, in order to spend as little ink
as possible.

Instead, this is a not-that-funny joke, which will actually waste paper
because of the sentence that will make the printed sheet not reusable for
anything else than draft paper (and that's for people who won't throw it right
away... :-/).

Then again, telling people not to print web pages when it's not an absolute
necessity is a very good thing. But this print.css thing is not the solution.
I don't understand the upvotes.

~~~
ugh
It's a joke (you seem to have noticed that). You are not supposedto use this.

------
s2r2
The idea is nice, reminds me a little of that WWF idea of non-printable PDFs.
[0]

But is something available that actually does the job? I remember this
_readability_ thing [1], is there something comparable for printing, too? Like
a browser plugin or generic userscript...

[0] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WWF_(file_format)>

[1] <http://www.readability.com>

